# What Is Your Given NAME?



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2008)

I've decided to start a Blog so we can post our givenname. If you don't want people to know your real name that is fine but I'd like to use your given name when answering Blogs.

I'm so useless at remembering names so this way i have something to go back to to find your name (gosh I don't even know my own cell number, I know that's really bad).

So I will start the list.

soooska = *SUSAN*

Susan

(Now if the mods don't like this blog please delete)


----------



## spoh (Jan 27, 2008)

spoh - stands for Second Pair of Hands, it's my business name. 

My real name is Joy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 27, 2008)

Phinnsmommy= *Silvie

:biggrin2:
*


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 27, 2008)

spoh,

i thought it was just hops backwards!


anyway,

timetowaste = tracy!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 27, 2008)

Michaela.


----------



## okiron (Jan 27, 2008)

well okiron is my middle name backwards = noriko 

first name rina


----------



## swanlake (Jan 27, 2008)

Michelle!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2008)

No surprise here: Shiloh! When I registered I wanted to use Snowy which is my usual forum name, but it was already taken.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 27, 2008)

Beaukezra = Heather :biggrin2:


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm an easy one - Alexah. Or Lexi. Take your pick.

<3 Alexah


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

Ali or Alicia


----------



## missyscove (Jan 27, 2008)

Christina


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 27, 2008)

Carroll-Marie'


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 27, 2008)

Katie!


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2008)

katt= katie, or well, kat


----------



## myLoki (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanya or T


most people call me T. :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 27, 2008)

Amy :wave:.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 27, 2008)

Stephanie :biggrin2:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

Sharon


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 27, 2008)

*Diana!*

:biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 27, 2008)

Aurora369 = Dawn


----------



## EileenH (Jan 27, 2008)

Eileen! (I am pretty boring..)


----------



## bunnylady (Jan 27, 2008)

:wave:*Starr*


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 27, 2008)

Given Name: Cathy-Jude -but NO ONE calls me that except my mother! (... Do you know who St. Jude is????!!!!)

Cathy is just fine!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2008)

Fran :wave:


----------



## monklover (Jan 27, 2008)

monklover= Megan


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 27, 2008)

Pepnfluff= Phoebe


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi. My name is Patti!!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 27, 2008)

Trails End is the name of my rabbit Sanctuary 

My name is Donna  

and I don't know what my cell phone number is either! lol


----------



## okiron (Jan 27, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Carroll-Marie'


You are Zin to me till the day I die


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 27, 2008)

Montana

...hate my name :grumpy:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 27, 2008)

Pshh. Wanna trade?
*

XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Montana
> 
> ...hate my name :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 27, 2008)

Hee hee, Montana and Shiloh, I didn't realise they were your actual names! I like them! 

Im Jen- short for Jennifer, or Jenny, but we wont talk about that.... 

:wave:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 28, 2008)

SweetPea is my bun at the time supposed to be a girl and gender fairy came and made him MeatHead.

I hate my name Angela, I go by Angel and that is it. 

I like Shiloh and Montana. My mom was going to name me Jaymee Lynn.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 28, 2008)

Roxie=Hannah:biggrin2:


----------



## mezeta (Jan 28, 2008)

My name is Amy.. Mezeta is an alias, when I was at high school me and my friends used to give out fake names to boys we met and generaly spin them a spiel of how old we were, that we were italian that sort of thing


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Montana
> 
> ...hate my name :grumpy:



I like your name!!!!!!!



I always hated my name growing up my full name is Frances?????? come on that sounded like an old lady name,lol, but now i am approaching old lady status i guess it is now fitting,lol. I think Montana is a pretty name.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG Francesif you are approaching "Old Lady Status" then I must be approaching "GrandMa Status" LOL

Theirs a lot of really Beautiful names on here. Unlike mine Susan how original is that. I asked my mom once why she named me "Susan" her answer was "Because you looked like a Susan when you were born":? now really what kind on Dumb answer is that.

Susan


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 28, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Given Name: Cathy-Jude -but NO ONE calls me that except my mother! (... Do you know who St. Jude is????!!!!)
> 
> Cathy is just fine!


Ok then Cathy it is! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG Francesif you are approaching "Old Lady Status" then I must be approaching "GrandMa Status" LOL
> 
> Theirs a lot of really Beautiful names on here. Unlike mine Susan how original is that. I asked my mom once why she named me "Susan" her answer was "Because you looked like a Susan when you were born":? now really what kind on Dumb answer is that.
> 
> Susan


OMG just call me Fran, not Frances,lol. I feel like an old lady sometimes,lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2008)

OK Fran

Susan


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 28, 2008)

As for stupid naming stories, my mom named me after a Shirly Temple movie....Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm. 

So it's Becky, Becca, Beck, or B.I'll answer to just about anything you can make out of my name with the exception of Reba.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2008)

Jan  (short for Janet, but only get called that when Ive done something wrong or I'm in trouble )


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 28, 2008)

My mom and sisters call me stephie but my uncle calles me steph - the - neff


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 28, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Montana
> 
> ...hate my name :grumpy:



NOT MAKING A JOKE! :

DOSE ANYONE CALL YOU HANNA MONTANA? I WILL HATE THAT TOO!:grumpy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jess :bouquet:


----------



## Evey (Jan 28, 2008)

My name is Kathryn, but most people call me Kathy!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 28, 2008)

> I'm so useless at remembering names so this way i have something to go back to to find your name (gosh I don't even know my own cell number, I know that's really bad).



And here I thought I was the only one!! I've been embarrassed many times by having to go and try to find someone's name, or have to call them by their board name, simply because I can't remember their 'real' one (am also terrible at remembering who owns what bunnies too).

Anyway...my name is Diana (Di) 
:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2008)

OK here's a better one Di, I'm making a list with everyones namesin excel and keeping it on my desktop so I can refer back to it. :embarrassed:

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm Laura, nothing fancy. LOL.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Stan. My Grandfather named me after Stanley Park (Vancouver, B.C.).


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2008)

*mezeta wrote: *


> My name is Amy..


I think we are the only "Amy's" on the board .

Now I am curious, what is your middle name? Mine is Lynn...the only Amy's I have ever met have been named "Amy Lynn".


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 28, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OK here's a better one Di, I'm making a list with everyones namesin excel and keeping it on my desktop so I can refer back to it. :embarrassed:
> 
> Susan




LOL...don't be embarrassed! The only reason I haven't done the same thing is because I procrastinate...had thought of making a list quite some time ago, and am still thinking about it. 

If only Yofi knew shorthand...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 31, 2008)

***Bump*** so more names can be added.

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2008)

I am Michelle, family and friends call me Shelly, Chelle or Chelloo .

Dad named me Michelle because the nurse at the hospital said it was very popular so far for the girls being born in the 80's, and he wanted me to have a normal name. Mum was going to call me Summer but she was still a bit zoned out from the whole caesarian thing.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 31, 2008)

lol, that is an awesome story michelle.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jan 31, 2008)

LilBitsMom = Laura


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 31, 2008)

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Montana
> ...



ALL THE TIME!!!:shock:

It's so annoying!


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 1, 2008)

My birth name, Brandy Ann

But you can call me Brandy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 2, 2008)

Blue Sky Aces Rabbitry is the name of my, well rabbitry. It's that because we have blue skies, we live on acres (well one!, lol) and well rabbitry is a place where domestic rabbits are kept so! hehe

My name Emily...yup i'm shure most of you knowthat by now, lol. But I go by Em or Emi, and Emily occasionally and by some friends. So I have a lot of nicknames, hehe. 

My orignial name was going to be Katy, but when i was born, my mom's neighbor had also just had a baby, and she named it Katy; so she wouldn't let my mom name me Katy. Don't ask how that works, lol. I have no clue! hehe. So my middle name is Kate and my neice's name is Katy. If my name was Katy, I like it spelt Caty or Cady. lol 

Em


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm Jean, my rabbit is Tyrone


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2008)

My name is Leanne .


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wabbitdad12 = Dave


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Feb 4, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Given Name: Cathy-Jude -but NO ONE calls me that except my mother! (... Do you know who St. Jude is????!!!!)



I think St. Jude is the patron saint of lost causes and policemen?? (I learned that from Sean Connery in the movie, The Untouchables.)

Anyway, I'm Patty. My daughter is the real bunny person here (though I can't help but love them), and her name is Katie. Country Bunny is the name of her rabbitry, and Holly is the name of our best doe who passed away this fall. She was the reason I joined the forum. 

WhenKatie was little, I called her Katie Bean, or just Bean. So, Tundrakatiebean, I was wondering if anyone called you that?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

***Bump*** need more names

Susan


----------



## Eve (Feb 14, 2008)

...Eve


----------

